# Salt Fork



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Any reports on the Crappie fishing lately? Water temps?


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Water temp 79-81 around old marina route 22 yesterday. Fished ski zone found then 10-12 foot deep on minnows. Mostly short ones...


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

9/21 Saturday. Fished 5 hours. Launched and fished dam / cabin area. Target was Saugeye and only 3 caught . 18" & 15" & dink.. Switched to Crappie. 15 caught and only 6 keepers. Lots of White Bass, Cat fish, Rock Bass. Started at day lite. Used jig & minnow mostly. No tail.....
Water about 1 1/2' low and 77-78 degrees. First 4 hours not a breeze but finally caught some wind in front of the dam area. That helped the bite.
It got busy with boats ! Had to wait 1/2 hour to load back up. What a circus watching some people try to launch. I mean laugh your a** off dumb stuff. Oh well


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Haven't fished Seneca before. Is the crappy bite similar to Leesville/Piedmont or maybe mosquito? Would be using jigs and various tails. Prefer not to use live bait. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry was thinking Seneca but mistakenly posted here. Please excuse.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

JMO, but you can't compare Skeeter with Seneca, Piedmont or Leesville.
Mosquito Lake is thee hands down best crappie lake I've ever experienced.
Wife and I caught well over 100 one day this year. You'll be hard pressed to catch even close a limit at Seneca, Piedmont or Leesville or Tappan.


----------



## buckeyebrian26 (Nov 10, 2013)

I don’t crappie fish, much but caught some toads this spring at piedmont saugeye fishing. A bunch too.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

I've caught good catches at Piedmont and Leesville but I agree with tclark.i was curious about Seneca since iveI never been there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi guy's. Added this post about Saltfork. Went out early this morning (Monday) with my son. Water temp was 63 degrees. Water still down 1 & 1/2' . Fog was like pea soup,,, thank's for GPS on the sonar to travel the lake because you were boating blind. It was 10:00am before fog lifted. 

Quit fishing after 2 1/2 hours. The air temp dropped and the wind made it miserable to fish. I didn't dress for the cold that rolled in. I never got a nibble, son caught a small Crappie & Saugeye.

Seen loads of fish suspended out in front of the dam area. Couldn't find any hungry fish.
As before , all fish were showing 12' - 16' feet deep and just floating in limbo mood.


----------

